# Progesterone and its role in ovulation & your luteal phase...



## whimesy3

I have read on several sites online that signs of a progesterone rise, such as sore breasts etc, means that ovulation has occured has occured. I also read that if you have no pms one month, that means you did not ovulate. This is for women who normally experience pms I am sure. So I'm trying to figure out what exactly causes pms. Is it progesterone? Because if it is, isn'tprogesterone important in sustaining a healthy pregnancy? So if progesterone causes your pms/period, it doesn't make sense to me that it also sustains a pregnancy...also does progesterone start to rise before ovulation or after, and if after, do you know how long after ovulation? I ask this because I was NTNP for about 10 months. I am sure a lot of those times I had to be having sex around ovulation. Sometimes my OH ejaculted in me, sometimes he didn't. I can't really be sure, but I know he had to have several times around ovulation. Around that time I was doing nothing else to boost my fertility. I maybe was taking some vitamins, but not consistantly I'm sure. So because of the NTNP for so long and nothing happened, I feel like something is wrong. This is my first month actually trying, and AF is due on Sunday, and TBH - I can already feel her coming, so I am already disappointed. I have had my period for ya know like 15 years, so I can tell that this is not a pregnancy and she definately is coming. What made me ask this question is, I started having sore breasts on Saturday I believe, and some cramping too. So if progesterone is produced when ovulation occurs, that means my luteal phase is only 7 or 8 days :( Or does your body start to produce it a few days after you ovulate? Sorry if this seems like I'm rambling. If you have any questions that would help you give me advice, feel free to ask.


----------



## lisap2008

Progesterone starts rising immediately following ovulation and is typically at its peak around 7 days post ovulation which is when I notice alot of pregnancy symptoms myself, if conception did not occur progesterone starts to drop a few days before AF is due ,Its the sudden drop in progesterone just before AF starts that triggers mood swings and all other PMS symptoms and AF to come, with pregnancy the hormones HCG and progesterone rise much higher then normal which is what causes pregnancy symptoms.

Not having PMS does not mean you dident ovulate , lots of women have no pms and turn out to be pregnant. others can have all the symptoms before even missed AF all pregnancy's are different.


----------



## shanmorgan97

So is it a good sign when you have about four days of ewcm, and then once it stops bbs start to hurt real bad? Is it a good sign that I ovulated already?


----------



## whimesy3

Thanks Lisa, you have helped me to understand it a bit better. So the rise in progesterone causes the sore breast? That's the only symptom that I have other than cramping. So you say that the progesterone rise causes my sore breasts after ovulation? So does this mean that since I feel the sore breasts 7, to 8 days before my period, that that means my LP is only 8 or 9 days? Also, what do you think would happened if I started using progesterone cream as soon as I felt my breasts swell? I have some on hand and I'm tempted to use it just in case ...I'm so confused right now as to what to do.


----------



## taylorxx

lisap2008 said:


> Progesterone starts rising immediately following ovulation and is typically at its peak around 7 days post ovulation which is when I notice alot of pregnancy symptoms myself, if conception did not occur progesterone starts to drop a few days before AF is due ,Its the sudden drop in progesterone just before AF starts that triggers mood swings and all other PMS symptoms and AF to come, with pregnancy the hormones HCG and progesterone rise much higher then normal which is what causes pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> Not having PMS does not mean you dident ovulate , lots of women have no pms and turn out to be pregnant. others can have all the symptoms before even missed AF all pregnancy's are different.

WSS^^^

Progesterone rises after ovulation whether you're pregnant or not. If you are not pregnant, it will stop dropping and then you will get AF, if you are pregnant, it will stay up for about 10 weeks to sustain a pregnancy until the placenta takes over. Progesterone will cause a lot of "pregnancy like" symtoms, such as sore breasts, moodiness, increase in appetite, constipation, bloating, headaches, and even nausea.. it pretty much mimics the "common" pregnancy symptoms xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Progesterone starts rising immediately following ovulation and is typically at its peak around 7 days post ovulation which is when I notice alot of pregnancy symptoms myself, if conception did not occur progesterone starts to drop a few days before AF is due ,Its the sudden drop in progesterone just before AF starts that triggers mood swings and all other PMS symptoms and AF to come, with pregnancy the hormones HCG and progesterone rise much higher then normal which is what causes pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> Not having PMS does not mean you dident ovulate , lots of women have no pms and turn out to be pregnant. others can have all the symptoms before even missed AF all pregnancy's are different.
> 
> WSS^^^
> 
> Progesterone rises after ovulation whether you're pregnant or not. If you are not pregnant, it will stop dropping and then you will get AF, if you are pregnant, it will stay up for about 10 weeks to sustain a pregnancy until the placenta takes over. Progesterone will cause a lot of "pregnancy like" symtoms, such as sore breasts, moodiness, increase in appetite, constipation, bloating, headaches, and even nausea.. it pretty much mimics the "common" pregnancy symptoms xxClick to expand...

Right I get that. Because thr progesterone rise is to sustain a pregnancy if one would occur, and when it doesn't AF come because the progesterone drops. So to me it makes sense to me that no ovulation occured in myself on months that I did not feel my breast get sore. Progesterone causes that in myself, so if no ovulation occured it makes sense that my body would not create progesterone. Which is why I have no sypmtoms of the rise, but then my AF comes anyway to shed the lining. Does that make sense? So what I really am wondering though is : if I feel the prgesterone rise (sore boobs) only 7 to 8 days before AF, does that mean I ovilated 9 days before AF, meaning my LP is only 7 to 8 days?


----------



## lisap2008

whimesy3 said:


> Thanks Lisa, you have helped me to understand it a bit better. So the rise in progesterone causes the sore breast? That's the only symptom that I have other than cramping. So you say that the progesterone rise causes my sore breasts after ovulation? So does this mean that since I feel the sore breasts 7, to 8 days before my period, that that means my LP is only 8 or 9 days? Also, what do you think would happened if I started using progesterone cream as soon as I felt my breasts swell? I have some on hand and I'm tempted to use it just in case ...I'm so confused right now as to what to do.

I believe progesterone is what causes sore breasts in the LP,I think progesterone rises at its highest in the middle of the LP and thats why your feeling sore breasts later in the 2ww, sometimes I dont get sore breasts till around 10dpo. I would recommend basal body temping every morning so you can clearly see when ovulation is occurring and how long your LP is. and then start the progesterone cream about 3 days after your temp shift indicating ovulation occurred . this is the site I use to keep track of my cycles https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc


----------



## whimesy3

lisap2008 said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa, you have helped me to understand it a bit better. So the rise in progesterone causes the sore breast? That's the only symptom that I have other than cramping. So you say that the progesterone rise causes my sore breasts after ovulation? So does this mean that since I feel the sore breasts 7, to 8 days before my period, that that means my LP is only 8 or 9 days? Also, what do you think would happened if I started using progesterone cream as soon as I felt my breasts swell? I have some on hand and I'm tempted to use it just in case ...I'm so confused right now as to what to do.
> 
> I believe progesterone is what causes sore breasts in the LP,I think progesterone rises at its highest in the middle of the LP and thats why your feeling sore breasts later in the 2ww, sometimes I dont get sore breasts till around 10dpo. I would recommend basal body temping every morning so you can clearly see when ovulation is occurring and how long your LP is. and then start the progesterone cream about 3 days after your temp shift indicating ovulation occurred . this is the site I use to keep track of my cycles https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttcClick to expand...

Thank you so much for being so sweet and advising me in this situation :hugs: I really do appreciate you taking the time to read and answer my thread. 

So you do temping, so you know that you did ovulate, and sometimes you dont feel your breasts get sore until 10dpo. That makes me feel a little better. I just feel like there is a reason why I havent been getting pregnant on all those months of NTNP.. As I said, this is my first month of actually trying (BD'ing every day or at least every other day around my fertile period, taking vitamins daily, staying down for 15 min or more after sex etc), but I am still a little worried. 

My problem with temping is I NEVER fall asleep at the same time, nor do I ever wake up at the same time due to my job. Dont you have to temp at the same time every day for it to be correct? I just really cant ever do that. Is there another way to find out? 

So if I started using the progesterone cream like lets day today, it wouldnt do anything even if my LP was short/I had low progesterone? Could it possibly be harmful?

Thanks again :flower:


----------



## lisap2008

whimesy3 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa, you have helped me to understand it a bit better. So the rise in progesterone causes the sore breast? That's the only symptom that I have other than cramping. So you say that the progesterone rise causes my sore breasts after ovulation? So does this mean that since I feel the sore breasts 7, to 8 days before my period, that that means my LP is only 8 or 9 days? Also, what do you think would happened if I started using progesterone cream as soon as I felt my breasts swell? I have some on hand and I'm tempted to use it just in case ...I'm so confused right now as to what to do.
> 
> I believe progesterone is what causes sore breasts in the LP,I think progesterone rises at its highest in the middle of the LP and thats why your feeling sore breasts later in the 2ww, sometimes I dont get sore breasts till around 10dpo. I would recommend basal body temping every morning so you can clearly see when ovulation is occurring and how long your LP is. and then start the progesterone cream about 3 days after your temp shift indicating ovulation occurred . this is the site I use to keep track of my cycles https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttcClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for being so sweet and advising me in this situation :hugs: I really do appreciate you taking the time to read and answer my thread.
> 
> So you do temping, so you know that you did ovulate, and sometimes you dont feel your breasts get sore until 10dpo. That makes me feel a little better. I just feel like there is a reason why I havent been getting pregnant on all those months of NTNP.. As I said, this is my first month of actually trying (BD'ing every day or at least every other day around my fertile period, taking vitamins daily, staying down for 15 min or more after sex etc), but I am still a little worried.
> 
> My problem with temping is I NEVER fall asleep at the same time, nor do I ever wake up at the same time due to my job. Dont you have to temp at the same time every day for it to be correct? I just really cant ever do that. Is there another way to find out?
> 
> So if I started using the progesterone cream like lets day today, it wouldnt do anything even if my LP was short/I had low progesterone? Could it possibly be harmful?
> 
> Thanks again :flower:Click to expand...

I temp on some cycles but not all of them. I normally ovulate around cd 14 so I start temping about cd 9 then continue until I see fertility friend confirm ovulation. you dont have to take it exactly the same time but you should try to temp within the same hour every morning, maybe set your alarm for the same time just to take your temp then fall back asleep?. if you cant do that then just buy some OPK's and test until you get your LH surge you can be pretty sure you will ovulate within 24-36 hours of the positive opk,
you can also check your CM to confirm ovulation typically it will be watery or alot like raw egg whites when your ovulating. and after ovulation it will change to sort of white lotiony CM. 

No I dont think progesterone would be harmful at all , you just want to make sure you already ovulated because if its taken before ovulation it will stop ovulation. I do believe it can help lengthen the LP and sustain a pregnancy.
you could start the progesterone its just you dont know how many days past ovulation you are but I dont think it would hurt anything to use it for about 5 days if you dont get a BFP stop using it and AF will arrive , if you get a BFP continue using the progesterone through your 1st trimester.
:dust::dust:


----------



## whimesy3

lisap2008 said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa, you have helped me to understand it a bit better. So the rise in progesterone causes the sore breast? That's the only symptom that I have other than cramping. So you say that the progesterone rise causes my sore breasts after ovulation? So does this mean that since I feel the sore breasts 7, to 8 days before my period, that that means my LP is only 8 or 9 days? Also, what do you think would happened if I started using progesterone cream as soon as I felt my breasts swell? I have some on hand and I'm tempted to use it just in case ...I'm so confused right now as to what to do.
> 
> I believe progesterone is what causes sore breasts in the LP,I think progesterone rises at its highest in the middle of the LP and thats why your feeling sore breasts later in the 2ww, sometimes I dont get sore breasts till around 10dpo. I would recommend basal body temping every morning so you can clearly see when ovulation is occurring and how long your LP is. and then start the progesterone cream about 3 days after your temp shift indicating ovulation occurred . this is the site I use to keep track of my cycles https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttcClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for being so sweet and advising me in this situation :hugs: I really do appreciate you taking the time to read and answer my thread.
> 
> So you do temping, so you know that you did ovulate, and sometimes you dont feel your breasts get sore until 10dpo. That makes me feel a little better. I just feel like there is a reason why I havent been getting pregnant on all those months of NTNP.. As I said, this is my first month of actually trying (BD'ing every day or at least every other day around my fertile period, taking vitamins daily, staying down for 15 min or more after sex etc), but I am still a little worried.
> 
> My problem with temping is I NEVER fall asleep at the same time, nor do I ever wake up at the same time due to my job. Dont you have to temp at the same time every day for it to be correct? I just really cant ever do that. Is there another way to find out?
> 
> So if I started using the progesterone cream like lets day today, it wouldnt do anything even if my LP was short/I had low progesterone? Could it possibly be harmful?
> 
> Thanks again :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I temp on some cycles but not all of them. I normally ovulate around cd 14 so I start temping about cd 9 then continue until I see fertility friend confirm ovulation. you dont have to take it exactly the same time but you should try to temp within the same hour every morning, maybe set your alarm for the same time just to take your temp then fall back asleep?. if you cant do that then just buy some OPK's and test until you get your LH surge you can be pretty sure you will ovulate within 24-36 hours of the positive opk,
> you can also check your CM to confirm ovulation typically it will be watery or alot like raw egg whites when your ovulating. and after ovulation it will change to sort of white lotiony CM.
> 
> No I dont think progesterone would be harmful at all , you just want to make sure you already ovulated because if its taken before ovulation it will stop ovulation. I do believe it can help lengthen the LP and sustain a pregnancy.
> you could start the progesterone its just you dont know how many days past ovulation you are but I dont think it would hurt anything to use it for about 5 days if you dont get a BFP stop using it and AF will arrive , if you get a BFP continue using the progesterone through your 1st trimester.
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Well I had my period on the 30th of last month. My cycle is generally 27 days, but a few times a year it will be 30. Since my average is 27, I figured my next due day for AF is the 25th (This sunday). Or if its 27 days would that make it Monday the 26th? 

On cycle day 12, I noticed a bit of the EWCM (looked like jelly, but it was definatley EWCM.. mine always looks jellyish).. It was not a HUGE glob of it, like I normally get, but it was definatley there, probably between 1/4-1/2 a teaspoon. So that was on Saturday the 10th (cycle day 12 for me) .. 

That day, and a few days after, I felt the twinges, dull aches, pulling and throbbing in my ovaraies. A few times the pain was so sharp I winced. I think this went on in my ovaries for till about mid week.. I know there is no way of telling you actually ovulated unless you are temping, or getting a scan on your ovaries at the doctors. But does it sound to you like I may have ovulated that week? Then later on in the week (this past saturday the 17th) is when I started to feel my breast pain/swelling. So what do you think of all that?

So if you take progesterone cream before you ovulate, it will cause you to NOT ovulate? So what happens if you start taking it a few days after you ovulated? 

How soon after you feel those pains and see that EWCM does it mean you ovulated? 

If I ovulated yesterday or the day before, that would mean my LP is only 7 days, so wouldnt that be a bad thing anyyways? Wouldnt the cream help, and not harm if that was the case? 

Sorry for so many questions. Feel free to ignore me if you want :)


----------



## taylorxx

Do NOT use progeseterone cream before ovulation or it will prevent you from o'ing.

Also, just because you get sore breasts about a week before AF doesn't mean you have a short LP. I have a 14 day LP and sometimes don't get sore breasts at all. You can't go by symptoms like that to determine if you've ovulated and how long your LP is, etc. You can ovulate and NOT get pms symptoms even if it is the usual.. that's because sometimes progesterone may not be as high as other cycles. The best way to know when you ov, and how long your LP is, is to chart BBT. If you do have a short LP, supplements like vitamin B6+B12 will help. Progesterone might help as well if it's part of the problem.. but the only way to know is going to the doctor. If you spot before AF and have a short LP, then progesterone may be the problem xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> Do NOT use progeseterone cream before ovulation or it will prevent you from o'ing.
> 
> Also, just because you get sore breasts about a week before AF doesn't mean you have a short LP. I have a 14 day LP and sometimes don't get sore breasts at all. You can't go by symptoms like that to determine if you've ovulated and how long your LP is, etc. You can ovulate and NOT get pms symptoms even if it is the usual.. that's because sometimes progesterone may not be as high as other cycles. The best way to know when you ov, and how long your LP is, is to chart BBT. If you do have a short LP, supplements like vitamin B6+B12 will help. Progesterone might help as well if it's part of the problem.. but the only way to know is going to the doctor. If you spot before AF and have a short LP, then progesterone may be the problem xx

Thanks a lot for your input. Any little bit of information helps. I have read of women saying their doctor told them a rise in progesterone rise is an indication that ovulation has occured, and if you do not notice that rise, that ovulation has not occured. I read one medical article on progestrone and its role in PMS and Menopause that blatantly said if you do not get PMS, you did not ovulate (I think they meant that for women who do get it, because I know some women never experience PMS and they have kids so...) I just dont know what to believe because a few times a year, I will notice that my breasts do not get sore and swollen at all. This is rare for me, but it happens. So I just believe that that is why. But youre right, maybe on some months it doesnt rise that high.. Who knows really

Mailnly I asked the question to see about my LP.. and thank you so much for your enouraging words. I know that charting is the magic answer for everything TTC, but that is simply not possible for me. There are even times in the year where I am not even on this continent, so it just wouldnt work... I wonder what else can be done. Like maybe I can get blood work... 

I think I have ovulated already.. I had EWCM on the 10th of this month,, cycle day 12) and ovulation twinges, pains, cramps in both ovaries that day, and a few days following. Im trying to figure out when ovulation may following using those signs... Thanks again:hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

whimesy3 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lisa, you have helped me to understand it a bit better. So the rise in progesterone causes the sore breast? That's the only symptom that I have other than cramping. So you say that the progesterone rise causes my sore breasts after ovulation? So does this mean that since I feel the sore breasts 7, to 8 days before my period, that that means my LP is only 8 or 9 days? Also, what do you think would happened if I started using progesterone cream as soon as I felt my breasts swell? I have some on hand and I'm tempted to use it just in case ...I'm so confused right now as to what to do.
> 
> I believe progesterone is what causes sore breasts in the LP,I think progesterone rises at its highest in the middle of the LP and thats why your feeling sore breasts later in the 2ww, sometimes I dont get sore breasts till around 10dpo. I would recommend basal body temping every morning so you can clearly see when ovulation is occurring and how long your LP is. and then start the progesterone cream about 3 days after your temp shift indicating ovulation occurred . this is the site I use to keep track of my cycles https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttcClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for being so sweet and advising me in this situation :hugs: I really do appreciate you taking the time to read and answer my thread.
> 
> So you do temping, so you know that you did ovulate, and sometimes you dont feel your breasts get sore until 10dpo. That makes me feel a little better. I just feel like there is a reason why I havent been getting pregnant on all those months of NTNP.. As I said, this is my first month of actually trying (BD'ing every day or at least every other day around my fertile period, taking vitamins daily, staying down for 15 min or more after sex etc), but I am still a little worried.
> 
> My problem with temping is I NEVER fall asleep at the same time, nor do I ever wake up at the same time due to my job. Dont you have to temp at the same time every day for it to be correct? I just really cant ever do that. Is there another way to find out?
> 
> So if I started using the progesterone cream like lets day today, it wouldnt do anything even if my LP was short/I had low progesterone? Could it possibly be harmful?
> 
> Thanks again :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I temp on some cycles but not all of them. I normally ovulate around cd 14 so I start temping about cd 9 then continue until I see fertility friend confirm ovulation. you dont have to take it exactly the same time but you should try to temp within the same hour every morning, maybe set your alarm for the same time just to take your temp then fall back asleep?. if you cant do that then just buy some OPK's and test until you get your LH surge you can be pretty sure you will ovulate within 24-36 hours of the positive opk,
> you can also check your CM to confirm ovulation typically it will be watery or alot like raw egg whites when your ovulating. and after ovulation it will change to sort of white lotiony CM.
> 
> No I dont think progesterone would be harmful at all , you just want to make sure you already ovulated because if its taken before ovulation it will stop ovulation. I do believe it can help lengthen the LP and sustain a pregnancy.
> you could start the progesterone its just you dont know how many days past ovulation you are but I dont think it would hurt anything to use it for about 5 days if you dont get a BFP stop using it and AF will arrive , if you get a BFP continue using the progesterone through your 1st trimester.
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I had my period on the 30th of last month. My cycle is generally 27 days, but a few times a year it will be 30. Since my average is 27, I figured my next due day for AF is the 25th (This sunday). Or if its 27 days would that make it Monday the 26th?
> 
> On cycle day 12, I noticed a bit of the EWCM (looked like jelly, but it was definatley EWCM.. mine always looks jellyish).. It was not a HUGE glob of it, like I normally get, but it was definatley there, probably between 1/4-1/2 a teaspoon. So that was on Saturday the 10th (cycle day 12 for me) ..
> 
> That day, and a few days after, I felt the twinges, dull aches, pulling and throbbing in my ovaraies. A few times the pain was so sharp I winced. I think this went on in my ovaries for till about mid week.. I know there is no way of telling you actually ovulated unless you are temping, or getting a scan on your ovaries at the doctors. But does it sound to you like I may have ovulated that week? Then later on in the week (this past saturday the 17th) is when I started to feel my breast pain/swelling. So what do you think of all that?
> 
> So if you take progesterone cream before you ovulate, it will cause you to NOT ovulate? So what happens if you start taking it a few days after you ovulated?
> 
> How soon after you feel those pains and see that EWCM does it mean you ovulated?
> 
> If I ovulated yesterday or the day before, that would mean my LP is only 7 days, so wouldnt that be a bad thing anyyways? Wouldnt the cream help, and not harm if that was the case?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions. Feel free to ignore me if you want :)Click to expand...

It does sound like your ovulating around cd 12 since that is when you notice EWCM. this is when you want to BD alot because the sperm can live in EWCM for up to a week. typically EWCM means either your about to ovulate or its imminent , after ovulation the cervix hardens and CM will typically change to creamy I know mine does. Pain is not a good indicator of ovulation because cramping can happen at anytime in your cycle. try to chart your temps if you can because this will give you a better idea of your cycle.


----------



## SLH

Deleted


----------



## taylorxx

whimesy3 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Do NOT use progeseterone cream before ovulation or it will prevent you from o'ing.
> 
> Also, just because you get sore breasts about a week before AF doesn't mean you have a short LP. I have a 14 day LP and sometimes don't get sore breasts at all. You can't go by symptoms like that to determine if you've ovulated and how long your LP is, etc. You can ovulate and NOT get pms symptoms even if it is the usual.. that's because sometimes progesterone may not be as high as other cycles. The best way to know when you ov, and how long your LP is, is to chart BBT. If you do have a short LP, supplements like vitamin B6+B12 will help. Progesterone might help as well if it's part of the problem.. but the only way to know is going to the doctor. If you spot before AF and have a short LP, then progesterone may be the problem xx
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input. Any little bit of information helps. I have read of women saying their doctor told them a rise in progesterone rise is an indication that ovulation has occured, and if you do not notice that rise, that ovulation has not occured. I read one medical article on progestrone and its role in PMS and Menopause that blatantly said if you do not get PMS, you did not ovulate (I think they meant that for women who do get it, because I know some women never experience PMS and they have kids so...) I just dont know what to believe because a few times a year, I will notice that my breasts do not get sore and swollen at all. This is rare for me, but it happens. So I just believe that that is why. But youre right, maybe on some months it doesnt rise that high.. Who knows really
> 
> Mailnly I asked the question to see about my LP.. and thank you so much for your enouraging words. I know that charting is the magic answer for everything TTC, but that is simply not possible for me. There are even times in the year where I am not even on this continent, so it just wouldnt work... I wonder what else can be done. Like maybe I can get blood work...
> 
> I think I have ovulated already.. I had EWCM on the 10th of this month,, cycle day 12) and ovulation twinges, pains, cramps in both ovaries that day, and a few days following. Im trying to figure out when ovulation may following using those signs... Thanks again:hugs:Click to expand...


The only way to know if you get a rise in progesterone is by temping or getting bloods/ultrasounds. My sister does not get ANY pms at all except for right before AF, but she ovulates. That's the only way to know, you can't go by symptoms because sometimes it's not as bad as other cycles. I've ovulated and never got PMS symptoms some month. I rarely get sore breast too even though I do ovulate. If you can't chart, I suggest using OPKs and going 7 days after when you think you ovulated. Most women go on CD21, but not everyone ovulates on CD14. So I think that would be your best bet if you can't chart. Use OPKs and watch you CM, and go about 7 days after you ov to get blood work to check for ovulation. Then you should be able to figure out roughly how long your LP is. If you don't get PMS symptoms that month, that doesn't mean you don't ovulate so don't worry :flower: xx


----------



## whimesy3

Thanks Taylor and Lisa! I dont know what I would do without this forum.. What would any of us do? LOL.. 

So now my CM is thick and creamy and tacky, so would it be safe to say I ovulated already due to the CM?


----------



## taylorxx

You might have.. but it's difficult to go by CM to detect ov as it changes all throughout your cycle. You can even get ewcm AFTER ovulation and you can go from creamy-ewcm-creamy-ewcm then ovulate, then go creamy-ewcm-creamy, etc. you get the idea haha! It's just hard to say unless it's the same pattern every cycle. If you usually get ewcm around the same time each cycle, and have about the same lengthen of time after you suspect ovulation, then you probably did xx


----------



## Butterfly89

This thread was so helpful. :hugs: Thanks all. :) 

For a long time, I didn't get PMS symptoms... It started when I gained weight and continued until recently and I just lost all the weight a year ago. I feel like things are more "normal" now though except for a few issues.. But anyway, I think my progesterone has kicked back in because I've started getting symptoms I haven't had in years! And my BBTs were normal this time. :) I can't be sure, but I think I wasn't ovulating for a little while and now I am? I don't know what changed other than an unconfirmed chemical in June, but I'm happy things are working now.. I just hope it works enough to see a BFP soon..

These last few cycles I've been getting sore bb's, white CM, constipation, mild crampy pains, etc... all about a week before AF. I've been thinking they were false pregnancy symptoms but I read about progesterone and it seems more like that! And cervical changes are confusing to me because mine seems to stay soft, but closes almost right away after O and drops a bit, until about the DAY before AF... Is that weird?

:dust:


----------



## taylorxx

Butterfly89 said:


> This thread was so helpful. :hugs: Thanks all. :)
> 
> For a long time, I didn't get PMS symptoms... It started when I gained weight and continued until recently and I just lost all the weight a year ago. I feel like things are more "normal" now though except for a few issues.. But anyway, I think my progesterone has kicked back in because I've started getting symptoms I haven't had in years! And my BBTs were normal this time. :) I can't be sure, but I think I wasn't ovulating for a little while and now I am? I don't know what changed other than an unconfirmed chemical in June, but I'm happy things are working now.. I just hope it works enough to see a BFP soon..
> 
> These last few cycles I've been getting sore bb's, white CM, constipation, mild crampy pains, etc... all about a week before AF. I've been thinking they were false pregnancy symptoms but I read about progesterone and it seems more like that! And cervical changes are confusing to me because mine seems to stay soft, but closes almost right away after O and drops a bit, until about the DAY before AF... Is that weird?
> 
> :dust:

What do you mean by "normal" bbt? My cervix drops right after ovulation and is quite hard, but it doesn't stay that way. Your cervix/cm changes all throughout your cycle so that's normal :flower:


----------



## whimesy3

I am glad my crazy threads help somebody, Butterfly89... 

And thanks again Taylor..

Does anyone know if taking the progestrone cream would STOP my period all together or delay it? Because I have a confession to make... 

So on Sunday, I accidently took 80mg of Soy insoflavones.. Once I realized it, it was too late.. So I was paranoid that the estrogen in the soy would screw something up, so to combat it, I had some estrogen cream on hand. So I used about 1/2 a teaspoon 2 times yesterday, and then one today.. 

Now I am afriad that if I WAS able to conceive this month, that if I stop taking it, it will cause my period to come, and then I will lose my little seed. Also afraid that if I do keep taking it, my period wont come if there is no baby, then I will mess my cycle up. 

I know that Lisa told me to keep taking it until AF is expected, take a test, and if its negative, then STOP taking it. But what if my body hasnt produced enough HCG on the day that AF is due to detect pregnancy, then I stop taking it but I actually was pregnant, and stopping it will cause a MC? Im so STUPID I never should have touched the stuff! I told my TTC buddy that next month I am NOT taking anything hormonal. Im just gonna stick to the vitamins and cough syrup.. 

I also have been taking a b6 for good measure.. Figured it wouldnt hurt anything. I have been taking that since last month.. Last month my cycle was 30 days instead of 27.. It could be because I took soy, and the b6 or it could be because a few times a year my cycle IS 30 days a few times a year. 

Either way I am so confused and feel so stupid right now. I dont know whether to keep using the cream or not Im so scared!


----------



## taylorxx

whimesy3 said:


> I am glad my crazy threads help somebody, Butterfly89...
> 
> And thanks again Taylor..
> 
> Does anyone know if taking the progestrone cream would STOP my period all together or delay it? Because I have a confession to make...
> 
> So on Sunday, I accidently took 80mg of Soy insoflavones.. Once I realized it, it was too late.. So I was paranoid that the estrogen in the soy would screw something up, so to combat it, I had some estrogen cream on hand. So I used about 1/2 a teaspoon 2 times yesterday, and then one today..
> 
> Now I am afriad that if I WAS able to conceive this month, that if I stop taking it, it will cause my period to come, and then I will lose my little seed. Also afraid that if I do keep taking it, my period wont come if there is no baby, then I will mess my cycle up.
> 
> I know that Lisa told me to keep taking it until AF is expected, take a test, and if its negative, then STOP taking it. But what if my body hasnt produced enough HCG on the day that AF is due to detect pregnancy, then I stop taking it but I actually was pregnant, and stopping it will cause a MC? Im so STUPID I never should have touched the stuff! I told my TTC buddy that next month I am NOT taking anything hormonal. Im just gonna stick to the vitamins and cough syrup..
> 
> I also have been taking a b6 for good measure.. Figured it wouldnt hurt anything. I have been taking that since last month.. Last month my cycle was 30 days instead of 27.. It could be because I took soy, and the b6 or it could be because a few times a year my cycle IS 30 days a few times a year.
> 
> Either way I am so confused and feel so stupid right now. I dont know whether to keep using the cream or not Im so scared!


What cycle day were you on when you took soy? I don't know if you meant progesterone cream, but if you use it before you ovulate, it will prevent you from ovulating which will delay your period. B6 increases your LP which is why your af was 3 days later than usual xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> I am glad my crazy threads help somebody, Butterfly89...
> 
> And thanks again Taylor..
> 
> Does anyone know if taking the progestrone cream would STOP my period all together or delay it? Because I have a confession to make...
> 
> So on Sunday, I accidently took 80mg of Soy insoflavones.. Once I realized it, it was too late.. So I was paranoid that the estrogen in the soy would screw something up, so to combat it, I had some estrogen cream on hand. So I used about 1/2 a teaspoon 2 times yesterday, and then one today..
> 
> Now I am afriad that if I WAS able to conceive this month, that if I stop taking it, it will cause my period to come, and then I will lose my little seed. Also afraid that if I do keep taking it, my period wont come if there is no baby, then I will mess my cycle up.
> 
> I know that Lisa told me to keep taking it until AF is expected, take a test, and if its negative, then STOP taking it. But what if my body hasnt produced enough HCG on the day that AF is due to detect pregnancy, then I stop taking it but I actually was pregnant, and stopping it will cause a MC? Im so STUPID I never should have touched the stuff! I told my TTC buddy that next month I am NOT taking anything hormonal. Im just gonna stick to the vitamins and cough syrup..
> 
> I also have been taking a b6 for good measure.. Figured it wouldnt hurt anything. I have been taking that since last month.. Last month my cycle was 30 days instead of 27.. It could be because I took soy, and the b6 or it could be because a few times a year my cycle IS 30 days a few times a year.
> 
> Either way I am so confused and feel so stupid right now. I dont know whether to keep using the cream or not Im so scared!
> 
> 
> What cycle day were you on when you took soy? I don't know if you meant progesterone cream, but if you use it before you ovulate, it will prevent you from ovulating which will delay your period. B6 increases your LP which is why your af was 3 days later than usual xxClick to expand...


I took the soy cycle day 2-6. I did the same thing last month. 

Last month I didnt really notice much, but this month I had stronger Ovulation pains than what I normally do. I noticed the pains & the EWCM on the 10th, which was cycle day 12... 

But to be honest I usually do notice those pains around the time O is calculated by calander. Just not as strong as I did this month. ... And I do not notice them around any other time. I started paying close attention to these things about when I turned 23...


----------



## taylorxx

So you used progesterone cream right after taking soy? Oh boy :/ That may have messed up your cycle.. Never ever use progesterone before ov xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> So you used progesterone cream right after taking soy? Oh boy :/ That may have messed up your cycle.. Never ever use progesterone before ov xx

Oh now way.. I wouldnt do that because I have read that you are suppose to take it once you are sure you ovulated... 

I used 1/2 a teaspon of the cream 2 times yesterday, and then 1/2 a teaspoon a day...

On Sunday, I accidently took the Soy... got it mixed up with my other vitamins... And since I read that Soy is like estrogen, I took the progestrone to combat the soy just in case it messed something up.. 

Sorry if I confused you...


----------



## taylorxx

When did you take progesterone after soy? Did you make sure that you took it after ov? Sorry I thought you meant you took progesterone right after soy to combat the effects. Taking progesterone after ov when you took soy that cycle wouldn't "reverse" it or "combat" it as has already done it's job xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> When did you take progesterone after soy? Did you make sure that you took it after ov? Sorry I thought you meant you took progesterone right after soy to combat the effects. Taking progesterone after ov when you took soy that cycle wouldn't "reverse" it or "combat" it as has already done it's job xx

LOL I am such an idiot LOL. 

Yes I took the Soy on Sunday, which would have been cycle day 20 for me.. Then I realized that I took it and was like "Oh Crap!".. So I had the bright idea of just using the progesterone on Monday (cycle day 21) to combat it LOL. I also used 1/2 a teaspoon of it today. 

Now I am afraid that if I stop taking it, I will have actually maybe gotten pregnant, and cause myself to have a MC.. 

I am afraid that if I DO keep taking it, its gonna make my period late, then mess up my cycle. .. 

I wish I would have never touched it!


----------



## Alexi201

Lol! I'm thinking you should buy OPK's to detect ur LH surge then go nuts bedding for the next couple of days... The LH surge causes the egg to burst through the ovary wall within 24-36 hours and begin its journey down the fallopian tube for fertilization. The follicle from which the egg was released is called the corpus luteum, and it will release progesterone that helps thicken and prepare the uterine lining for implantation. The corpus luteum will produce progesterone for about 12-16 days (the luteal phase of your cycle.) If an egg is fertilized, the corpus luteum will continue to produce progesterone for a developing pregnancy until the placenta takes over. You can begin looking for pregnancy symptoms as early as a week after fertilization. If fertilization does not occur the egg dissolves after 24 hours.


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

I have low progesterone and cant get pregnant but id have to use opk to see when i ovulate because i have very irregular cycles when im not on clomid! Can you get this cream off the internet? or do i have to get it from docters? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## whimesy3

Thanks Alexi :) I may just give them a try next month! x0xbaybeeemz you can buy it over the counter here in the US, but I believe I read they cannot sell it over the counter in the UK, but you can order it online.


----------



## taylorxx

whimesy3 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> When did you take progesterone after soy? Did you make sure that you took it after ov? Sorry I thought you meant you took progesterone right after soy to combat the effects. Taking progesterone after ov when you took soy that cycle wouldn't "reverse" it or "combat" it as has already done it's job xx
> 
> LOL I am such an idiot LOL.
> 
> Yes I took the Soy on Sunday, which would have been cycle day 20 for me.. Then I realized that I took it and was like "Oh Crap!".. So I had the bright idea of just using the progesterone on Monday (cycle day 21) to combat it LOL. I also used 1/2 a teaspoon of it today.
> 
> Now I am afraid that if I stop taking it, I will have actually maybe gotten pregnant, and cause myself to have a MC..
> 
> I am afraid that if I DO keep taking it, its gonna make my period late, then mess up my cycle. ..
> 
> I wish I would have never touched it!Click to expand...

Sorry I was confused! I think if you only used the cream for a day or two that it wouldn't hurt if you stopped using it as it's not enough time to really do anything like cause a mc or bring on AF. I'm not sure though.. Taking only one 40mg pill of Soy shouldn't hurt I don't think. If you do continue to use the cream, and it makes your AF late (which it probably will), it won't mess up future cycles so don't worry about that. When do you suspect you've ovulated? xx


----------



## dae114

Hi there, I'm sort of in the same boat as you. DH and I were not trying not protecting for about four months with no results, and I started getting concerned. So, I started using ovulation predictor kits in June. I discovered that I was ovulating extremely late in my cycle (like day 18 of a 22 day cycle --- terrible!). I began taking Vitex every day of my cycle except while bleeding. I had little hope, but the Vitex actually helped me ovulate earlier after just one month (now day 16). Last month, I started using natural progesterone cream after ovulation to cycle end, and my cycle lasted 24 days with ovulation on day 16 (still not ideal, but improving). I also happened to have my annual obgyn appointment last week, and she gave me prometrium (oral progesterone supplement) to take from ovulation to cycle end in order to increase my luteal phase long enough for implantation to occur. 

I would suggest that, in addition to considering your physical symptoms of ovulation, you use a ovulation predictor kit or chart your temperatures to more accurately pinpoint your ovulation. The opk's have worked well for me, but lots of women here temperature chat. Either method will give you a better idea of your luteal phase length. If you do, in fact, have a short luteal phase, you can try over the counter remedies (i.e Vitex, progesterone cream, or vitamin B6) to help ovulation occur earlier/prolong the length of your luteal phase. Additionally, you can always speak to your obgyn and she may prescribe some supplements. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## whimesy3

Thanks a lot Dae! I dont know why but for some reason I do feel like I have a short LP. I think I O'd ealier this cycle because I took soy. I have also for been taking a B6 for a couple months. Just added a B100 as I heard its good to take care of them. And I started using the cream. I figure those things cant really hurt, even if I do not have a short LP. But next cycle I do think I will start temping or using OPK's. Those actually may work better for me. Temping seems so stressful. I also plan to BD every other day up till AF comes. We like BD'ing anyways, I mean with both have a high sex drive LOL. So one of these days ill catch that egg. Thank you so much for the information you have provided!


----------



## taylorxx

whimesy3 said:


> Thanks a lot Dae! I dont know why but for some reason I do feel like I have a short LP. I think I O'd ealier this cycle because I took soy. I have also for been taking a B6 for a couple months. Just added a B100 as I heard its good to take care of them. And I started using the cream. I figure those things cant really hurt, even if I do not have a short LP. But next cycle I do think I will start temping or using OPK's. Those actually may work better for me. Temping seems so stressful. I also plan to BD every other day up till AF comes. We like BD'ing anyways, I mean with both have a high sex drive LOL. So one of these days ill catch that egg. Thank you so much for the information you have provided!


Temping is NOT stressful if you do it right hun. I think the women who say it is stressful either aren't doing it right.. or they aren't ovulating/seeing a thermal shift. The one time temping was stressful to me was my 2nd cycle, and I didn't ovulate until CD48! It will also help you figure out when to start using your cream! All you have to do is take your temperature at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up (before getting up or even speaking). That's it! You can put you temps into www.fertilityfriend.com and it pretty much does the work for you. You should be able to see a thermal shift the day after you've ovulated. It just gives you a better insight as to when/if you ovulate, how long your LP is, you'll know when AF shows & when to test, etc. I found for me, it's much more stressful not knowing, ykwim? How are things going btw? BFP yet?!? Hope you're doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Dae! I dont know why but for some reason I do feel like I have a short LP. I think I O'd ealier this cycle because I took soy. I have also for been taking a B6 for a couple months. Just added a B100 as I heard its good to take care of them. And I started using the cream. I figure those things cant really hurt, even if I do not have a short LP. But next cycle I do think I will start temping or using OPK's. Those actually may work better for me. Temping seems so stressful. I also plan to BD every other day up till AF comes. We like BD'ing anyways, I mean with both have a high sex drive LOL. So one of these days ill catch that egg. Thank you so much for the information you have provided!
> 
> 
> Temping is NOT stressful if you do it right hun. I think the women who say it is stressful either aren't doing it right.. or they aren't ovulating/seeing a thermal shift. The one time temping was stressful to me was my 2nd cycle, and I didn't ovulate until CD48! It will also help you figure out when to start using your cream! All you have to do is take your temperature at the same time every morning as soon as you wake up (before getting up or even speaking). That's it! You can put you temps into www.fertilityfriend.com and it pretty much does the work for you. You should be able to see a thermal shift the day after you've ovulated. It just gives you a better insight as to when/if you ovulate, how long your LP is, you'll know when AF shows & when to test, etc. I found for me, it's much more stressful not knowing, ykwim? How are things going btw? BFP yet?!? Hope you're doing well :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Yeah I see all those posts with women having trouble with the temping, and I just think to myself like WOW. Not even worth it LOL. I think I am going to try it the best I can this month. I mean the BBT thingy is only like $10... Ill have to see. But Im definately going to do the OPK's this cycle. 

LOL no BFP.. I am not testing. I am going to wait and see if my AF shows up. I will be more sad to see a negative HPT than if I see AF.. I really just dont see the point in wasting the money. That would bother me too more than AF would. If she is more than a week late, then Ill test.. But I think I can feel her. :cry: Oh well... At least I can start again. I have a new appreciation for my body and my cycles. Lots of women have so much more problems like PCOS, Endo and a bunch of other stuff I have never even heard of before. So those things make it so hard for some women to have a baby. I just want to give them a big hug. So even though I may not get pregnant this month, I can be grateful that I dont have a ton of obstacles.... as of right now anyways. Who knows, I could have endo or something. But as of right now I dont, so thats a good thing. God bless those women!

Hope that doesnt offend anyone one btw. I dont mean it to be offensive at all.

How are you, taylor?


----------



## taylorxx

It's very easy if you understand what you're looking for & doing it correctly. If you do, then it's a breeze! If not, it can be quite stressful not knowing what's going on or if you ov is later than usual. I'd say give it a go, it's really not near as bad as some women make it out to be.

I know what you mean hun. Be grateful for what you have and try to be a positive as possible.. even though it can be quite hard at times. I know you'll get a bfp soon, I just know it :) I'm doing pretty good, just trying to get stuff done this weekend! I keep coming on BNB and procrastinating.. :haha: How about you?


----------



## whimesy3

Aw thanks! I really hope I do very soon! I had a dream the other night that I had 2 kids. I don't know what that means, my dreams are usually crazy...like about magic and stuff (LOL) or some type of nightmare ha! I have never dreamed about kids at all actually, let a lone kids that were mine, so I hope that its a sign! I hpe you have a baby soon too! How long have you been trying? I'm OK. Didn't do much this weekend. Slept a lot, which is normal for me. Spent the night at OH's last night & just got home. AF has not showed up yet today, but its still early. I want her to come so I can start this cycle over already if I'm not. I think I'm going to take soy again. I think I ovulate on my own, but it seemed to bring on a stronger ovulation, symtom wise. Guess ill see this month as I'm gonna use the OPK's & I think I'm gonna try the bbt too. This cycle I'm also going to add some grapefruit juice and perhaps some preseed. Do you know if pressed will be OK to use AFTER we BD? Because I heard its slippery, and OH takes an hour at least to cum already. I really can't see him liking it at all if its slippery & he can't feel anything. I may just use some soft cups and put the pressed in the soft cup. Would the preseed still be affective that way? Also, which days do you suggest I use the OPK's? I'm going to get digital ones & they are expensive so I don't want to wate them. I hear some women use them twice a day so they don't miss their LH surge. I really don't want to miss the surge and a good BD day because I'm going out of town on the 13th. That's another reason why I want AF to hurry up and come today, so that I O before the 13th as I should if my cycle is 27 days. I have no pregnancy symtoms at all, so I see no reason to test. I had cramps yesterday and a few days before. An occasional twinge in my ovaries. No cramps at all today, but I usually don't really have them while bleeding. Just kind of a raw feeling in my uterus if you know what I mean. Breasts are sore, but that's normal. Usually they stop hurting and. Go down in size right before AF. But I have been taking the B6 so I am thinking my cycle may be 30 days this month, which sucks as I will be away from OH on O, and possibly a few days before O since I leave on the 13th. Is is possible for the B6 to make the LP extremely long? Or just a few days? Still using the cream in case I am pregnant. Wondering if that is delaying AF too. But like I said, its still early..she could come before midnight perhaps...sigh...LOL


----------



## taylorxx

LOL about the dreams, hopefully it is a good sign! Honestly IMO, opks are more stressful than bbt because opks do not confirm ovulation, and if you keep getting negative after negative you start to wonder whats going on. Also if you have a short surge you may miss it. So if you chart bbt, you'll know what's going on! 

You can use preseed after you BD, just insert it internally. It will still help. I suggest using the cheap opks (from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com) and then if you want use an digi when you get a positive on the OPK. Remember, just because you get a positive opk, does not always mean you're ovulating for sure. If you chart though, you'll know this. If you have a 27 day cycle, you could ovulate anywhere from CD10-CD20, depending on how long your LP is and if it's an exact 27 day cycle. B6+B12 will only make it longer by like 2 days. The cream could be what's keeping you from getting AF. When was the last time you tested? xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> LOL about the dreams, hopefully it is a good sign! Honestly IMO, opks are more stressful than bbt because opks do not confirm ovulation, and if you keep getting negative after negative you start to wonder whats going on. Also if you have a short surge you may miss it. So if you chart bbt, you'll know what's going on!
> 
> You can use preseed after you BD, just insert it internally. It will still help. I suggest using the cheap opks (from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com) and then if you want use an digi when you get a positive on the OPK. Remember, just because you get a positive opk, does not always mean you're ovulating for sure. If you chart though, you'll know this. If you have a 27 day cycle, you could ovulate anywhere from CD10-CD20, depending on how long your LP is and if it's an exact 27 day cycle. B6+B12 will only make it longer by like 2 days. The cream could be what's keeping you from getting AF. When was the last time you tested? xx

So youre saying maybe I should do both? I am going to baby dance anyways, so this way from what you are saying, if I get a short LH surge and miss it on the OPK, I will know whether or not I ovulated anyways from the BBT? Sounds good to me...

Can I just start temping the day my period ends, or am I suppose to do it the whole month? I really do not want to do it every day, and it would actually be easier for me to do it after I get my period because that is when I will go to OH's, and stay with him until I have to go.. He has a more normal shedule than me, and I tend to go to bed earlier when I am with him.. He could also wake me up for sure if I choose to ignore the alarm I set to remind me to take it LOL. 

I know that not all cycles are the same.. but I believe this cycle I O'd between cycle day 12 and 16. I got the EWCM on Saturday the 10th, which was cycle day 12..I had strong O pains on both sides that day, and through the whole weekened. They stopped by mid week.. I generally feel the same way around the same time each month, so I think I normally ovulate around that time.. I will find out for sure this month tho with your help LOL. J/K you dont have to help me I think I get it... same time, every day after at least 3 hours of sleep.. sounds easy enough... I am excited to find out for sure. 

I have not taken a test at all... actually I lied I did take a test that I had in the closet, but that was 7DPO about.. so would not have been accurate. Still it made me sad to see the BFN.. which is why I decided I AM NOT testing again until AF is late.. .I would be more sad to see a negitive HPT than to see her... 

My AF is due today, so she could still show up, its only noon, and last month I got her at night... I dont feel like she is coming now so much as I did in the past few days, but I definitely do not think I am pregnant. .. I am going by my average cycle. I would say its 27 days 9 months out of the year. If I go past 30 days (which is my longest cycle), then I will take a test... LOL


----------



## taylorxx

I'd definitely do both. Reason being to make sure you actually ovulated, and see see when you do. Some women ovulate the day they get their pos opk, while others don't until 48 hours after their last pos opk! Some women have short LH surges and sometimes miss it, so BBT will let you know for sure. You can start when your period ends :) I'd do it everyday until you get your crosshairs, and then maybe every few days after that to make sure your temp is still high and wasn't just a fluke. Just make sure you take it as soon as you wake up (don't get up or even speak) at the same time each morning after a minimum of 3 hours. 

I don't mind helping you with charting or opks, just PM me :)

I hope you don't have to start all that and get a bfp!! You have to let me know if and when you test:) Don't forget the cream will keep you from getting AF! Sending buckets and buckets of sticky baby dust your way xx


----------



## whimesy3

I will probably be PM'ing you for sure LOL. I'm new to all of this. The progesterone cream is another thing. I know that it can delay my period, but I'm afraid that if AM pregnant, and stop taking it that it will cause a miscarriage! Like what if I take a test and it says negative, but I actually AM pregnant? I have heard of women not getting a pos HPT untill as much as 2 weeks after AF is due. Sigh... I just can't win! Next month I am not going to use it at all unless my temperature stays up (which would imply a pregnancy right)? Anyways thank you so much for all your help & support. I wish you the best and hope YOU get pregnant soon! You really deserve it especially with 3 angels! That's so sad I truly am so sorry. You really deserve a baby after all you have endured, and I really am going to pray that it happens soon for you. I don't know if you believe in prayer, but I do and am definitely going to for you X


----------



## taylorxx

whimesy3 said:


> I will probably be PM'ing you for sure LOL. I'm new to all of this. The progesterone cream is another thing. I know that it can delay my period, but I'm afraid that if AM pregnant, and stop taking it that it will cause a miscarriage! Like what if I take a test and it says negative, but I actually AM pregnant? I have heard of women not getting a pos HPT untill as much as 2 weeks after AF is due. Sigh... I just can't win! Next month I am not going to use it at all unless my temperature stays up (which would imply a pregnancy right)? Anyways thank you so much for all your help & support. I wish you the best and hope YOU get pregnant soon! You really deserve it especially with 3 angels! That's so sad I truly am so sorry. You really deserve a baby after all you have endured, and I really am going to pray that it happens soon for you. I don't know if you believe in prayer, but I do and am definitely going to for you X

If you're worried go get a blood test asap. The main reason why it takes some women 2 weeks to get a bfp after their missed period is because they ovulated last than they thought. Generally you will get a bfp around the time you miss af if you ovulated regularly. Some women can't get bfps on hpts for awhile or never at all, but its very very rare. The progesterone cream isn't that strong at all, so I don't think it could cause a miscarriage.. I think it's usually the pills.. I could be wrong though.

I wouldn't use it your first month of temping so you know how long your LP is for sure. If your temp stays up for 18 days and there is a clear thermal shift, then most likely it means pregnancy. :)

Thank you so so so much for your kind words. It really means a lot to me. I'm coming up on angel #1s EDD.. Oct 31, halloween :( I won't ever be able to enjoy halloween again. I will keep you in my prayers as well, hopefully one day soon we will be bump buddies! :) Hope you're having a great day xx


----------



## whimesy3

taylorxx said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> I will probably be PM'ing you for sure LOL. I'm new to all of this. The progesterone cream is another thing. I know that it can delay my period, but I'm afraid that if AM pregnant, and stop taking it that it will cause a miscarriage! Like what if I take a test and it says negative, but I actually AM pregnant? I have heard of women not getting a pos HPT untill as much as 2 weeks after AF is due. Sigh... I just can't win! Next month I am not going to use it at all unless my temperature stays up (which would imply a pregnancy right)? Anyways thank you so much for all your help & support. I wish you the best and hope YOU get pregnant soon! You really deserve it especially with 3 angels! That's so sad I truly am so sorry. You really deserve a baby after all you have endured, and I really am going to pray that it happens soon for you. I don't know if you believe in prayer, but I do and am definitely going to for you X
> 
> If you're worried go get a blood test asap. The main reason why it takes some women 2 weeks to get a bfp after their missed period is because they ovulated last than they thought. Generally you will get a bfp around the time you miss af if you ovulated regularly. Some women can't get bfps on hpts for awhile or never at all, but its very very rare. The progesterone cream isn't that strong at all, so I don't think it could cause a miscarriage.. I think it's usually the pills.. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I wouldn't use it your first month of temping so you know how long your LP is for sure. If your temp stays up for 18 days and there is a clear thermal shift, then most likely it means pregnancy. :)
> 
> Thank you so so so much for your kind words. It really means a lot to me. I'm coming up on angel #1s EDD.. Oct 31, halloween :( I won't ever be able to enjoy halloween again. I will keep you in my prayers as well, hopefully one day soon we will be bump buddies! :) Hope you're having a great day xxClick to expand...

So AF did show up last night. Probably around 10:00pm.. I was upset, but I was expecting it, and at the same time I am happy that I am so consistent. Now I can try again in October, and I SHOULD be ovulating right before I have to go out of town away from OH.. He has been pissing me off lately LOL but he is a sweet heart about all this TTC stuff, so ill probably miss him a little bit when I am gone ha! 

THANK you for the tip on not using the cream! I probably would have since it didnt disrupt my cycle.. I also discovered that the progesterone cream will not delay your cycle, unless you are taking 400-500mg a day. In most 2 ounce OTC jars of it, there is about 400-500mg in the whole jar, so the 1/2 teaspoon I was using wouldnt have stopped it. So your probably right about the pill thing because from what I have been reading 400-500mg is what is in those or the suppositories some women use. 

Aw Im sorry about Halloween... Maybe you will get pregnant this next month too! Then you can have a new baby to dress like a little pumpkin around this time next year, then Halloween will be a better day for you! Thats super sad... :hugs:

So I guess Ill be going to get a BBT in the next few days, and OPK's... the digital ones.. Im gonna start eating some baby carrots today and up until I O to help with my CM... I dont have bad CM or anything, but of course will do whatever I can to make it perfect. So Im gonna do that, and drink some grapefruit juice to help my vagina become more sperm friendly LOL, BBT and OPK.. I want to use preseed too, but OH was like "no were going to do this all natural".. he is really strange about that, and I have noticed a lot of men are actually. Ill probably use it anyways AFTER we have sex.. he is so weird.


----------



## taylorxx

whimesy3 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> I will probably be PM'ing you for sure LOL. I'm new to all of this. The progesterone cream is another thing. I know that it can delay my period, but I'm afraid that if AM pregnant, and stop taking it that it will cause a miscarriage! Like what if I take a test and it says negative, but I actually AM pregnant? I have heard of women not getting a pos HPT untill as much as 2 weeks after AF is due. Sigh... I just can't win! Next month I am not going to use it at all unless my temperature stays up (which would imply a pregnancy right)? Anyways thank you so much for all your help & support. I wish you the best and hope YOU get pregnant soon! You really deserve it especially with 3 angels! That's so sad I truly am so sorry. You really deserve a baby after all you have endured, and I really am going to pray that it happens soon for you. I don't know if you believe in prayer, but I do and am definitely going to for you X
> 
> If you're worried go get a blood test asap. The main reason why it takes some women 2 weeks to get a bfp after their missed period is because they ovulated last than they thought. Generally you will get a bfp around the time you miss af if you ovulated regularly. Some women can't get bfps on hpts for awhile or never at all, but its very very rare. The progesterone cream isn't that strong at all, so I don't think it could cause a miscarriage.. I think it's usually the pills.. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I wouldn't use it your first month of temping so you know how long your LP is for sure. If your temp stays up for 18 days and there is a clear thermal shift, then most likely it means pregnancy. :)
> 
> Thank you so so so much for your kind words. It really means a lot to me. I'm coming up on angel #1s EDD.. Oct 31, halloween :( I won't ever be able to enjoy halloween again. I will keep you in my prayers as well, hopefully one day soon we will be bump buddies! :) Hope you're having a great day xxClick to expand...
> 
> So AF did show up last night. Probably around 10:00pm.. I was upset, but I was expecting it, and at the same time I am happy that I am so consistent. Now I can try again in October, and I SHOULD be ovulating right before I have to go out of town away from OH.. He has been pissing me off lately LOL but he is a sweet heart about all this TTC stuff, so ill probably miss him a little bit when I am gone ha!
> 
> THANK you for the tip on not using the cream! I probably would have since it didnt disrupt my cycle.. I also discovered that the progesterone cream will not delay your cycle, unless you are taking 400-500mg a day. In most 2 ounce OTC jars of it, there is about 400-500mg in the whole jar, so the 1/2 teaspoon I was using wouldnt have stopped it. So your probably right about the pill thing because from what I have been reading 400-500mg is what is in those or the suppositories some women use.
> 
> Aw Im sorry about Halloween... Maybe you will get pregnant this next month too! Then you can have a new baby to dress like a little pumpkin around this time next year, then Halloween will be a better day for you! Thats super sad... :hugs:
> 
> So I guess Ill be going to get a BBT in the next few days, and OPK's... the digital ones.. Im gonna start eating some baby carrots today and up until I O to help with my CM... I dont have bad CM or anything, but of course will do whatever I can to make it perfect. So Im gonna do that, and drink some grapefruit juice to help my vagina become more sperm friendly LOL, BBT and OPK.. I want to use preseed too, but OH was like "no were going to do this all natural".. he is really strange about that, and I have noticed a lot of men are actually. Ill probably use it anyways AFTER we have sex.. he is so weird.Click to expand...



I'm sorry AF got you :( Maybe we'll both get BFPs this month! :thumbup:

Thank you for your kind words hun, that's a good way to look at it. Someone I know conceived the month her angel's EDD was.. so hopefully that's the case for me. 

Sounds like a great plan you have there!! Never heard about the baby carrot thing, I'll have to give it a go! Using preseed after you BD will still help the sperm. I'd insert it about once or twice a day until you ovulate even if you don't BD.. it will help the sperm live longer! Be sneaky! :haha: Well I hope you're having a great day! Lots and lots of sticky baby dust!
:dust:


----------



## tupi

My doctor wants to check my progesterone level NEXT month. 

My question is : will be fine to use a Progesterone Cream this month after ovulation?
The progesterone cream will affect the progesterone test for the next month? 
:flower: for all


----------



## taylorxx

Oh yeah I think you'd be fine! xx


----------



## CuddleBunny

This has been a VERY informational thread for me; thank you so much for posting everyone :flower:


----------



## tupi

taylorxx your answer was for me, right?
thank you :flower:


----------



## whimesy3

Tupi, I would tell your doctor that you were using it. You should be fine..look on your bottle of cream and see if it tells you how much is in there...it should be between 400-500 mg in the whole jar..that shouldn't dramatically change your progesterone levels, but tell your doctor you have been using it for sure!


----------



## whimesy3

Your welcome CuddleBunny...glad my questions are usefel to people other than me..


----------



## tupi

whimesy3 :flower:


----------

